# Replace front seats in '06 ?



## jj0822 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all, 
I was about to have a shop test fit some Recaro seats but he stopped when he noticed airbag connections on the driver seat. Says its a liability thing etc. Has anyone replaced seats, overridden dummy lights, etc in an '06? If I pull the connections myself will any airbags deploy etc?

Thanks, 

JJ


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can unplug the connector. You will get an airbag fault on your dash but they wont deploy. Common problem is leaky door that gets wet under the seat. Many people get the fault light but their bags don't just deploy.

Not sure how to turn it off perm though. I would talk to a local tuner for that one.


----------

